# Richard Sachs 57cm for sale on SF Craigslist



## cnighbor1 (Dec 8, 2009)

<http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/1496288889.html>

RICHARDS SACHS 1980?S CAMPAGNOLO RECORD CINELLI 

I have for sale a stunning 56cm +- Richard Sachs built in early 1980?s. I am the second owner. The original owner took excellent care of it and put it in storage for over 15 years when he moved out of New York State. After ten years the owner had Cycle Art, Vista, California refinish frame in their Category 2 finish. That finish is in excellent condition with only a few minor blemishes. I purchased it from storage and now offer it for sale after a through overall of all bearings areas. I have only ridden it for test rides. Frame is straight with no dents or rust. Campagnolo Record components. 
Ask for more data and photos. 
Seller is Charles Nighbor Walnut Creek, CA


----------

